# Barracuda



## PJM (Feb 5, 2020)

Doing a little diving in Turks and Caicos.  This guy let me get real close.




511CBC71-8F45-4590-8609-67F0E68C2DD9 by Peter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well done..........


----------



## TWX (Feb 5, 2020)

And here I was expecting a picture of a Plymouth.


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Well done..........



Thanks.


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2020)

TWX said:


> And here I was expecting a picture of a Plymouth.



I'll keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 5, 2020)

PJM said:


> Doing a little diving in Turks and Caicos.  This guy let me get real close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.  I’d say you let him get close!


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sigh. No Heart.


But wow what a catch!!!


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## PJM (Feb 6, 2020)

otherprof said:


> Very nice.  I’d say you let him get close!





Soocom1 said:


> Sigh. No Heart.
> 
> But wow what a catch!!!





AlanKlein said:


> Nice shot.



Thank you, all!  Actually, he sat motionless in the water and let me slowly creep up on him to get the shot.  It's a still extracted from a video.


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 6, 2020)

I once chased a barracuda to get close so I could get a shot of it.  When I got close to it about 5-6 feet away, he turned and arched its back.  I froze. He then turned around and swam away.  It was pretty amazing that a fish can express a warning like that and that I instinctively understood it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

TWX said:


> And here I was expecting a picture of a Plymouth.



This Barracuda is faster under water .... muuuuuch faster!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

Pretty good for an underwater pic, they're hard to take without the right lighting from what I've read. I got close to one in Key West, very cool thing to experience. He was a local, affectionately named, Barney. The dive boat went to the same place every time and anchored over his home so everyone could get a good look at him. He didn't bother anyone but knowing he's a wild animal told me to keep a respectable distance from him just the same.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool shot! And soocom, I have that song looping through my head right now.


----------



## TWX (Feb 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> TWX said:
> 
> 
> > And here I was expecting a picture of a Plymouth.
> ...


Yes, but I bet the Plymouth could beat it on the street!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

TWX said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > TWX said:
> ...



I don't think anyone doubts that, either. That's one of my all time favorite cars, btw.


----------



## PJM (Feb 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Pretty good for an underwater pic, they're hard to take without the right lighting from what I've read. I got close to one in Key West, very cool thing to experience. He was a local, affectionately named, Barney. The dive boat went to the same place every time and anchored over his home so everyone could get a good look at him. He didn't bother anyone but knowing he's a wild animal told me to keep a respectable distance from him just the same.



I moved real slow and as long as he looked chilled, so was I.



Jeff G said:


> Cool shot! And soocom, I have that song looping through my head right now.



Thanks.  The one by Heart?  Thanks, now it's going through mine.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Cool shot! And soocom, I have that song looping through my head right now.


He he he... I am evil arent I.....


----------

